

Earliest wall art (37,000 years before present) is found in France - tokenadult
http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/article/ALeqM5gMCyK5oTw8icc-StsTS8yyX0uR_Q?docId=CNG.e2e54aa5b44f9d99e0dc6a6da2435057.5a1

======
tokenadult
Science 2.0 reporting with photographs:

[http://www.science20.com/news_articles/earliest_aurignacian_...](http://www.science20.com/news_articles/earliest_aurignacian_wall_art_37000_years_old-90025)

New York Times reporting:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/15/science/oldest-cave-art-
in...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/05/15/science/oldest-cave-art-includes-
drawings-of-female-anatomy.html)

Abstract of study from Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences:

<http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2012/05/08/1119663109>

